# German Shepherd Rescue of New England slideshow on youtube



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Enjoy the beautiful GSDs that found a home through GSRNE:





Puppies, adults, seniors, all colors of dogs and people - enjoy!
Featuring a few of the 306 GSDs that GSRNE has found homes for so far. Special thanks to the foster homes - rescue organizations can rescue only as many as we have foster homes for.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice bunch of friendly looking dogs. GSRNE does good work. Thanks for posting this.

Don


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried to get a dog through GSRNE, filled out the forms but it took forever for someone to get back to me. So I got a puppy from a breeder.
I am sure they do good work and am thankful for them, nevertheless.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful and inspiring video.

i've found that when your heart is invested in a rescuing a dog, you often have to be patient, since so many rescues are absolutely overwhelmed.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------

